# nba riddles - who am I?



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

something to ponder if you are bored.

*hints- number two has the answer in the riddle itself, & number three is by far the easiest.

*#1* - lead with passion, get a tech. smoke rings abound, hands filled with gold.

*#2* - my game will rise, as the stakes grow more dire. each big moment, I'm known to climb higher.

*#3* - glimpses of red, yes I'm that fast/dashing so quick, they should call me the _____

*#4* - I have made beats for several rappers

*#5* - older than Father Time, its a wonder my knees are only now giving out on me.

*bonus* - "hey, you trust ya boy? you trust ya boy? don't worry...I got this"

so, try your hand at these...the solution could be either a coach or player, past or present.

I'll post the answers in a few days.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

1 - Red Auerbach

2 - michael jordan

3 - flash? dwyane wade in a red heat jersey

4 - 

5 - 

bonus - Kobe Bryant jumpin over aston martin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1) Red Auerbach 

2) Kobe Bryant

3) Dwyane Wade

4) Ron Artest

5) Dikembe Mutombo

Bonus: ???

Those are my guesses.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

4 is Chris Webber


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

you guys got #1 & #3, and #4 [edit], although I have to wonder if you saw #1 before I edited 'coach' out. ah well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't see the word "coach" anywhere, but the smoke rings gave it away.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I was gonna guess Mutumbo for 4 and Shaq for 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> I was gonna guess Mutumbo for 4 and Shaq for 3


I think you mean Mutombo for 5 and Shaq for 4, haha.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yep that's what I meant. *my mistake*
see how simple that is.


JT, did I get the bonus question right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think you did get it right; good call.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

yep. so that leaves 2 and 5. 5 is more subjective but you guys are on the right track.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

who is more clutch than Michael Jordan???

#2 is open for debate, dude


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is #5 Shaq?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

2. Duncan , 5. Shaq?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> who is more clutch than Michael Jordan???
> 
> #2 is open for debate, dude


Larry Bird, Jerry West, and Hondo are all debatable.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

JT said:


> something to ponder if you are bored.
> 
> *hints- number two has the answer in the riddle itself, & number three is by far the easiest.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be brave and not look at what other people wrote.

1. Rasheed Wallace
2. LeBron James
3. Dwyane Wade (flash)
4. no idea
5. Mutombo
Bonus. no idea.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I knew the Red, Wade, and Kobe one, I have no idea about the others though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

5 is Kidd.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

JT said:


> something to ponder if you are bored.
> 
> *hints- number two has the answer in the riddle itself, & number three is by far the easiest.
> 
> ...



1 - Red Auerbach

2 - Jordan

3 - first part tells me Aaron Brooks, last part tells me Wade

4 - Ron Artest

5 - I'd say Mutombo, but his knees show no signs of giving out

Bonus - Kobe


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He said that the name was in number two, and I looked, and you can spell Kobe Bryant with the letters in there, so I'm guessing that it's him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

is #5 Grant Hill?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> He said that the name was in number two, and I looked, and you can spell Kobe Bryant with the letters in there, so I'm guessing that it's him.


you can also spell Larry Bird with the letters in that sentence. It has a lot of letters in it.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

# 5 good be any older player, what older player doesnt have bad knees
I'd have to say dikembe because he is supposedly like 50, lol.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

here are the answers, as promised;*

#1* - lead with passion, get a tech. smoke rings abound, hands filled with gold.
Red Auerbach

*#2* - my *game* will rise, as the stakes grow more dire. each *big* moment, I'm known to climb higher.
"Big Game" James Worthy.

*#3* - glimpses of red, yes I'm that fast/dashing so quick, they should call me the _____
Dwyane Wade

*#4* - I have made beats for several rappers
Chris Webber

*#5* - older than Father Time, its a wonder my knees are only now giving out on me.
Greg Oden

*bonus* - "hey, you trust ya boy? you trust ya boy? don't worry...I got this"
Kobe Bryant.

thanks to all who tried. may post more in the future [probably not though]


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, Greg Oden. Good ****.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Greg Oden? He said that?

I can't believe I missed the Bonus question. Of course that's Kobe!

argh...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****, I was gonna guess Oden! to bad i didn't see this til today.. My guess for #2 woulda been reggie miller..


----------

